# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Дистрибутив обновления Бухгалтерия 2.0.67.27 ПРОФ ---> КОРП

## andleb

Добрый день

Поделитесь пжл.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день
> 
> Поделитесь пжл.


Последний переход на КОРП
https://www.upload.ee/files/14041088...dstpp.zip.html

----------

andleb (03.05.2022), Stavros (24.07.2022), Ziriel (06.08.2022)

----------


## Online_Z

> Дистрибутив обновления Бухгалтерия 2.0.67.27 ПРОФ ---> КОРП


Дистрибутива версии 2.0.67.27 для перехода с ПРОФ на КОРП не существует в природе, т.к. последний возможный такой переход для версии 2.0.67.25 от 30.03.2022. После этого релизов для ПРОФ версии не выпускалось, соответственно нет дистрибутивов для перехода с ПРОФ на КОРП.

----------

andleb (03.05.2022), Stavros (24.07.2022)

----------


## andleb

Спасибо всем. Перепутал. Конечно же 2.0.67.25.
Еще раз спасибо!

----------

